# The Unnamed True20 Star Wars Thread [Discussion for now, Recruiting Soon!]



## Insight (May 23, 2006)

This is intended as a discussion thread for an upcoming True20 Star Wars game.  Right now, I'm looking for players interested in such a game, but _not_ character concepts.  That will come later, in about a week or so.  I will be looking for 3-5 players for this game.

I would also like for people interested in helping with the conversion process, or contributing to the process, to get involved.  This can be players, or even people who don't have time/interest to play, but would like to contribute.

So in essence, this is a _rules_ and _game_ thread - for now.  It will become solely a _game_ thread once the conversion process is complete.

*IMPORTANT NOTE*:
The conversion process (changing or creating Star Wars content for True20) will be lengthy (maybe a week or more), while I go through both the D20 Star Wars material and the True20 material.  My goals in this are the following:


Stick to Movie Canon, and add other elements from the Expanded Universe as need be.  Don't assume that anything not appearing in a movie is going to exist (but it might!)
Use as much of the Star Wars D20 rules as seems appropriate both to my sense of the 'feel' of Star Wars and the True20 system.  Again, don't assume that your favorite WOTC mechanic is going to reappear in this game.
Use as much of the True20 rules as seems appropriate, changing or adding mechanics to suit the genre.  This is definitely a True20 game, but it will not be 'straight' True20.  Expect cool and interesting changes to the base game.

I plan to be the main developer of this conversion, but not necessarily the _only_ developer.  If any of you have ideas, comments, concerns, please let them be known.  

One more thing that may be quite important.  I don't own every Star Wars D20 book known to mankind.  I can only convert material for which I have resources.  If any of you have something you really want to use, I will convert it and allow it for use if a) it fits with my sense of the Star Wars universe and b) you have the original game rules for it.

*CHARACTERS*
I am not looking for character concepts at this point, but I will reveal certain elements that will be part of the initial story.  What I would like is to find out who is interested in the game, but I don't need your concepts right now.  One of the reasons I don't want characters right now is that the rule conversion is still in development.  You won't know what you want until it's done.  Likewise, I expect the rule conversion to take the majority of my time, and I won't have a chance to look at character ideas until the conversion document is done.

*THE STORY*:
This game will be set in the Rebellion era, during the events of Empire Strikes Back.  The Imperial attack on Hoth has just occurred at the beginning of our game.  Your characters are Rebel operatives (or perhaps _former_ Rebel operatives) who did not make the transports leaving Hoth, and have managed to evade the Imperials who landed and scoured the base.  You are still on Hoth, and need to find a way off-planet before the Imperials destroy the base.

Other events and details will be revealed as warranted.

*UP NEXT*:
Forthcoming will be some very general ideas about the conversion that I have already developed.  Note that at the end of this will be a conversion document that will fully explain all changes and additions to the True20 rules for the purposes of this game.

Feel free to post your questions or comments as they arise.


----------



## Animus (May 23, 2006)

OK, I'm here and following this thread.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2006)

Rah!

*pounces on thread and bats at it*

Here!


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2006)

*THE FORCE*
This is the biggest area of change in the conversion.  D20 Star Wars deployed Force powers as skills and a few feats, whereas True20 rules feature supernatural powers as a mechanic separate from skills and feats.

In terms of Force abilities, I am going to move everything into the realm of powers as represented in True20.  Access to Force abilities will happen through the acquisition of feats, namely Force Sensitive to begin with, then the feats Alter, Control, Force Training, and Sense.  Each of these feats will be presented in their entirety in a future post, and in the final conversion document.

Force abilities as presented in D20 will be merged with each other to create more cohesive abilities (and less abilities, in terms of diversity), and also merged with/replacing/being replaced by True20 powers.  The process of determining exactly how to present Force abilities is going to take a while, and I am soliciting opinions and suggestions on how best to do this.

In addition to Force abilities, the Force itself is going to be a more important mechanic to Force-sensitive characters.  A character's strength in the Force will be a game mechanic, as will the Force's influence over a character.  Both of these new concepts will be introduced in a subsequent post.  Feel free to comment on how you would like to see these presented.

In terms of the era and Force users, there will be Force use and influence in our game, even though it is set in the Rebellion era.  You guys will probably not be Force users at the beginning of the game, or not very powerful ones if you are, but there will certainly be opportunities to grow in the Force as the game goes on.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2006)

*SPECIES & BACKGROUNDS*
Another area of special interest to the character creation part of the game will be the modification of Backgrounds.  Whereas in standard True20 Backgrounds represent 'race', in our game, we are going to split this concept into Species.  In addition to Species, Background reappears to represent training and upbringing.

Characters will have one and only one Species (for obvious reasons), and one or more Backgrounds.  Characters start with one Background, and can acquire additional Backgrounds through feats.

Species will represent very specific innate traits, such as Ability Score modifiers, sensory abilities, etc.  Backgrounds will give skill modifiers, access to feats, reputation modifiers, and the like.

*** Note: I do not own Alien Anthology, so the only D20 mechanics I have are for the species in the Core Rules.  If you have a pet species you'd like to play, I need the full D20 system mechanics for this species.

More information on Species and Backgrounds will become available.  Please post any comments, suggestions, or concerns here.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2006)

Echani are basically just Humans, with some unusual cultural stuff going on. In terms of game mechanics, they'd be identical to humans.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Echani are basically just Humans, with some unusual cultural stuff going on. In terms of game mechanics, they'd be identical to humans.




OK.  If you want to make an Echani character, I will need more information about their unusual cultural difference.  But not now.  If the mechanics are the same, we'll leave it at that.  However, if there are any Backgrounds that make sense as a result of this Species, that would be good to know.  Feel free to suggest anything that comes to mind.  If you want to wait until I have posted some sample Species and/or Backgrounds, that would be OK too.


----------



## ragboy (May 23, 2006)

On thread. I'll post some rules ideas/suggestions once I've read through the True20 book. I have all the d20 Star Wars books.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2006)

Insight said:
			
		

> OK.  If you want to make an Echani character, I will need more information about their unusual cultural difference.  But not now.  If the mechanics are the same, we'll leave it at that.  However, if there are any Backgrounds that make sense as a result of this Species, that would be good to know.  Feel free to suggest anything that comes to mind.  If you want to wait until I have posted some sample Species and/or Backgrounds, that would be OK too.




My goal is to have all Species from the D20 Star Wars Core Rules up on Wednesday.  That should give you guys a good idea of where this is heading.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Alrighty then. First, I post link to the Star Wars wiki article...

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Echani

But I'll sum it up here too. Basically the Echani are "warrior race" of humankind, sometimes compared to the Mandalorians, but with a very different tradition. The Echani focus on hand to hand combat with light blades and armor, and unarmed techniques, often in combination with personal shields to protect against energy weapons (thus making melee less suicidal). I recall reading somewhere in fact that it was the Echani (a long time ago) that first worked out how to incorporate cortosis into their vibroblades so they could duel against lightsabers. This is in stark contrast to the Mandalorian tradition of heavy blasters and assault armor they are well known for.

They also differ philosophically. Wheras the Mandalorians are conquerors, seeing warfare as the ultimate proof of a race or species' right to exist, the Echani see combat as a highly advanced form of communication. It is the Echani belief that no two beings can ever truly know each other until they have earnestly fought each other, and masters of Echani techniques are often said to come to astonishingly astute insights into people that they fight. They see each manuever, each attack and feint and dodge, as a sort of language that speaks volumes of one's inner self. Fights that are strictly for mutual self-revelation are generally not to the death, of course. Echani also follow a code of honor that reinforces their beliefs about combat...for example, they tend to dislike weapons that end fights 'too quickly,' or without interacting in some way with the enemy (eg - grenades, blasters, etc) and tend to view such weapons as without honor (though not necessarily DIShonorable unless used in dishonorable ways).

By some congenital hereditary fluke, Echani children tend to resemble their same-sex parents to an astonishing degree. They aren't clones...Echani reproduce in the human norm, and the children are genetically diverse...but for whatever reason, Echani daughters are nearly indistinguishable from their mothers (and hence other daughters of the same mother), and sons similarly resemble their fathers.

-----
Likely Echani Backgrounds could be:

Nobility (perhaps estranged, or out for a lark, or seeking the Rebellion for idealistic reasons)
Military (very militaristic society, most citizens serve at least one term sometime in their lives)
Security (Echani bodyguards are popular among Galactic royalty due to their loyalty and near-impossibility to bribe or otherwise subvert)
Tech (Echani are a technologically advanced culture, and thus have technicians...they are especially known for their sophisticated blades, light armors, and personal shields)
-----
More when I find it, or can remember.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2006)

*SPECIES - CORE D20*
Below are conversions for the Species from the D20 Star Wars core rules.  Some Species have been converted that will not be offered for starting characters in this game.  The reason they have been converted is for comparison's sake.  

Note that Favored Feats have been moved to Backgrounds (these will follow shortly) to reflect cultural/upbringing issues.  The Species below will NOT have any Favored Feats.

Feel free to post any comments or suggestions in regards to these Species.

EDIT: I have changed these to match the Background format found in the True20 rules.

*General Template*
This is a mock template that serves to provide a baseline.
*Size*: Medium or Small for the most part.
*Base Move*: 10m for most Medium-sized creatures, 6m for Small creatures.
*Languages*: Native, plus Basic in most cases.
*Ability Adjustments*: Usually +1/-1 to a pair of ability scores.
*Bonus Skills*: Typically, no more than two skills.
*Bonus Feats*: Typically, no more than one bonus feat.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: A catch-all category to allow for special abilities not covered above.

*Humans*
Humans are the most common Species in the galaxy, and tend to dominate in many areas.  They are a fairly diverse lot, but individuals often specialize in one area or another.  Humans have many homeworlds, including Coruscant, Naboo, Tatooine, and formerly, Alderaan.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic.
*Ability Adjustments*: None.
*Bonus Skills*: Any one.
*Bonus Feats*: Choose one bonus feat from the General category.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Bothans*
Bothans are information-peddlers, and are fairly adept at sneaking and spying.  They tend to be a bright, curious folk, but their curiosity can often get the better of them.  The Bothan homeworld is Bothawui.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Bothese.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Dexterity and -1 Constitution.
*Bonus Skills*: Gather Information and Notice.
*Bonus Feats*: Contacts.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Cereans*
The dual-minded Cereans are calm and sedate, being generally peace-loving and friendly.  They tend towards crafting and intellectual pursuits.  Cereans make their home on Cerea, a utopian paradise.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Cerean.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Intelligence and -1 Wisdom.
*Bonus Skills*: Any two Knowledge skills.
*Bonus Feats*: Improved Initiative.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Duros*
Duros come from the far edge of known space.  Typically struck with wanderlust, Duros are adventurous, self-reliant, and friendly.  Their homeworld is the Duro system.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Durese.
*Ability Adjustments*: -1 Strength and Constitution, and +1 Dexterity and Intelligence.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (known space) and Pilot.
*Bonus Feats*: Talented.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Ewoks*
Hailing from the remote forest moon of Endor, the Ewoks are a primitive group, with no real technology or concept of space travel.  As of the time of our game, Ewoks have not been discovered, and are not available as starting characters.
*Size*: Small.
*Base Move*: 6m.
*Languages*: Ewokese.
*Ability Adjustments*: -1 Strength and +1 Dexterity.
*Bonus Skills*: Climb, Notice, and Survival.
*Bonus Feats*: Track.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: As primitive creatures, Ewoks do not have a written language.  As such, they are considered illiterate, though the GM may decide that after a certain amount of time spent in a more advanced literate culture, this penalty can be removed.

*Gamorreans*
Dangerous and brutal, the Gamorreans come from the world of Gamorr in the Outer Rim.  Those Gamorreans who leave their homeworld tend to find employment as bodyguards and thugs.  Though Gamorreans prefer melee combat, they are capable of using ranged weapons as well.  Because the Rebellion does not employ Gamorreans, these are not available as starting characters.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Gamorrean.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Strength and -1 Dexterity.
*Bonus Skills*: Intimidate and either Knowledge (agriculture) or Knowledge (tactics).
*Bonus Feats*: Great Fortitude.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Gungans*
Gungans come in two varieties, the Ankura and the Otolla.  Both prefer aquatic environments, though they are perfectly capable of operating on land.  Gungans are distrustful of strangers and really only comfortable in their own customs and traditions.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Gungan.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Constitution and -1 Wisdom.
*Bonus Skills*: Swim.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: Gungans can hold their breath for an extreme amount of time, a number of rounds equal to 5 times their Constitution modifier, before checking for drowning.

*Ithorians*
A peaceful and nomadic people, the Ithorians are close to natural things and places.  Traveling in herd ships throughout the galaxy, Ithorians prefer endeavors that bring them close to nature.  Their homeworld is the jungle planet of Ithor.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Ithorese.
*Ability Adjustments*: -1 Dexterity, and +1 Wisdom and Charisma.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (wilderness lore) and Survival.
*Bonus Feats*: None.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Kel Dor*
Coming from the helium-rich planet Dorin, the Kel Dor can only operate in other environment through the use of special breathing masks and protective goggles.  With a strong Force tradition, the Kel Dor have all but been wiped out during the Rebellion era, though these characters are available in our game.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Kel Dor.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Dexterity and Wisdom, and -1 Constitution.
*Bonus Skills*: None.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision and either Force Sensitive or Iron Will.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: When not on their home planet of Dorin, the Kel Dor must wear special breathing masks and goggles.  Without the goggles, the Kel Dor is considered blind, and without the breathing mask, the Kel Dor must immediately begin to check for drowning.

*Mon Calamari*
Superior strategists and planners, Mon Calamari are likewise crafty and skilled in manufacture and production.  They are highly intelligent, with a certain aptitude for piloting.  Though Mon Cals hail from an aquatic world, they are perfectly capable of operating in an air environment.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Mon Calamarian.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Intelligence.
*Bonus Skills*: Any one Craft skill and Swim.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: Mon Calamari are very susceptible to dry environments, and are much more at home in wet environments.  As such, Mon Cals add a +1 bonus to Willpower saves when in a wet environment, and take a -1 penalty to Willpower saves in a dry environment.

*Quarren*
Also hailing from the Mon Calamari homeworld, the Quarren are mostly aquatic.  They dangerous and chaotic, and despise the Mon Cals.  Few Quarren are members of the Rebellion, though these are available as starting characters.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Quarrenese.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Constitution, and -1 Wisdom and Charisma.
*Bonus Skills*: Intimidate and Swim.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: As fully amphibious creatures, Quarren cannot drown.

*Rodians*
Natural hunters, trackers, and scouts, Rodians are adept at all outdoor survival pursuits.  Their culture promotes hunting as an art form, and many Rodians take up bounty hunting as an avocation.  Rodians come from the planet Rodia, a mostly industrial world.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Rodese.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Dexterity and -1 Charisma.
*Bonus Skills*: Notice and Search.
*Bonus Feats*: Track.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Sullustans*
A subterranean people, the Sullustans are cave-dwellers and acquire important abilities as a result of their existence.  They are fine pilots and guides, and some are skilled in technical trades.  Their homeworld is the noxious planet Sullust.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Sullustese.
*Ability Adjustments*: -1 Dexterity and +1 Constitution.
*Bonus Skills*: Climb and Notice.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Trandoshans*
Reptillian and confrontational, Trandoshans are often warriors and hunters, though some off-planet Trandoshans find employment as bodyguards and bounty hunters.  Trandoshans are currently at war with Wookiees, and the two peoples cannot co-exist due to this feud.  They come from the planet Dosha.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Dosh.
*Ability Adjustments*: +1 Strength and -1 Dexterity.
*Bonus Skills*: None.
*Bonus Feats*: Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: Trandoshans add +1 to their Toughness saves due to a thick natural armor.

*Twi'leks*
The twin tail-headed Twi'leks hail from the rocky planet of Ryloth.  They are sneaky and devious, preferring to stay in the shadows when possible.  Rare Twi'leks are entertainers, preferring the spotlight.  The Force is strong with the Twi'leks.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic, Ryl, and Lekku (the head-tail language).
*Ability Adjustments*: -1 Wisdom and +1 Charisma.
*Bonus Skills*: None.
*Bonus Feats*: Great Fortitude and Night Vision.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Wookiees*
Furry and menacing, the Wookiees are actually a fairly gentle race, unless provoked.  Wookiees live on the planet Kashyyyk, though the Empire has enslaved many Wookiees and taken them elsewhere.  Wookiees tend to be adept at combat, hunting, and often, technical skills.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic (understand only) and Shyriiwook.
*Ability Adjustments*: +2 Strength, and -1 Dexterity, Wisdom, and Charisma.
*Bonus Skills*: Climb, Intimidate, and Survival.
*Bonus Feats*: Rage.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.

*Zabrak*
Zabrak are supremely confident, and proud of their homeworld and culture.  Identified by their horn clusters and facial tattoos, Zabrak are common throughout the inner worlds, though they hail originally from the planet Iridonia.
*Size*: Medium.
*Base Move*: 10m.
*Languages*: Basic and Zabrak.
*Ability Adjustments*: None.
*Bonus Skills*: None.
*Bonus Feats*: Great Fortitude and Iron Will.
*Other Benefits/Drawbacks*: None.



Other non-core Species may be made available at a later time.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2006)

I've got no idea what true20 is but I love Star Wars and I love RPGs so I would love to play.   I've also got the book, Star Wars: The Essensial Chronology.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2006)

Backgrounds are coming next, hopefully tonight.

For those of you interested in playing, I would like to see any comments or suggestions on what I have posted thus far.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2006)

*BACKGROUNDS*
In addition to Species, Backgrounds serve to provide a context for the character's prior training and upbringing.  Each character has at least one Background.  More are available at the cost of a starting feat.

Backgrounds normally consist of a selection of favored feats, possibly one or more bonus skills, and other modifiers and abilities.  You may notice that Backgrounds are slightly more potent than feats; this is by design, as you can only select them at the start of the game under most circumstances.

*** Note: As always, please feel free to post any questions, comments, or concerns in regards to this or any other modification to the game. ***

*This post is still under construction.*

*Artisan*
You have been apprenticed to a master artisan of some kind, and this training has enabled you to learn to create items of utility and beauty.
*Bonus Skills*: Any one Craft skill.
*Favored Feats*: Improvised Tools, Skill Mastery, and Well-Informed.
*Wealth Bonus*: +3
*Other*: None.

*Colonist*
You have spent time living on one of the many colonies found throughout the known universe.  In doing so, you have learned to be self-reliant, and picked up a few new skills.
*Bonus Skills*: Any one Knowledge skill.
*Favored Feats*: Diehard, Improvised Tools, and Skill Mastery.
*Wealth Bonus*: +2
*Other*: None.

*Criminal*
You have pursued a life of crime, whether dictated by circumstances or your own desires to do so.  It has taught you to watch your back, and to be careful in certain situations.
*Bonus Skills*: Stealth.
*Favored Feats*: Seize Initiative, Sneak Attack, and Suggestion.
*Wealth Bonus*: +2
*Other*: You may choose to be _Infamous_.  In this case, you may be recognized as such in certain situations.  You also raise the Wealth Bonus above to +4.

*Diplomat*
You have been trained as a politician, negotiator, or dealmaker of some kind.
*Bonus Skills*: Diplomacy.
*Favored Feats*: Connected, Contacts, Fascinate, Inspire, Suggestion, and Well-Informed.
*Wealth Bonus*: +3
*Other*: None.

*Explorer*
You have been trained in a number of sciences and skills related to the exploration of the unknown universe.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (known space), Knowledge (navigation), and Survival.
*Favored Feats*: Improvised Tools and Skill Mastery.
*Wealth Bonus*: +2
*Other*: None.

*Medical Training*
You have received training at one of your culture’s medical academies, and have learned to heal others and save lives.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (life sciences) and Medicine.
*Favored Feats*: Seize Initiative.
*Wealth Bonus*: +4
*Other*: You may spend Conviction to aid your patient in any rolls or checks he/she must make while under your care.

*Merchant*
You are schooled in the art of business, and are knowledgeable in the various markets found throughout the known universe.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (business).
*Favored Feats*: Connected, Contacts, Jack-of-all-trades, and Master Plan.
*Wealth Bonus*: +4
*Other*: None.

*Military Training*
You have been enlisted or commissioned into your culture’s armed forces.  Depending on the campaign, you may or may not still be a member of these armed forces.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (tactics).
*Favored Feats*: Diehard, Favored Opponent, Seize Initiative, and Tough.
*Wealth Bonus*: +2
*Other*: You have access to (and can purchase) restricted military weapons at the start of the game.  Once the campaign has started, this advantage is gone.

*Pilot*
You have been trained to fly commercial, private, and military atmospheric and spacefaring vessels.
*Bonus Skills*: Knowledge (navigation) and Pilot.
*Favored Feats*: Pilot Ace (and the entire category of Pilot feats).
*Wealth Bonus*: +3
*Other*: You may have a starship of some kind, as dictated by the GM and the campaign.

*Rural*
Your training involved work in a non-urban, non-technical field, such as agriculture or mining.
*Bonus Skills*: Any one Craft skill and any one Knowledge skill.
*Favored Feats*: Diehard and Tough.
*Wealth Bonus*: +1
*Other*: None.

*Technician*
You have been trained in one of many technical specialties, and have a smattering of understanding of related fields.
*Bonus Skills*: Disable Device and any one Knowledge skill.
*Favored Feats*: Improvised Tools and Skill Mastery.
*Wealth Bonus*: +2
*Other*: You have access to (and can purchase) restricted military technical equipment at the start of the game.  Once the campaign begins, this advantage disappears.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2006)

A comment about the race backgrounds,

Typically you should want the ability adjustments to cancel each other out. True 20 tries to keep symetry that way. However, it is your game, and it's your call to make. I don't think it'll make that much of difference.


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2006)

I based many of the ability score modifiers on what was listed in the D20 rules.  In a few cases, I had to remove one modifier or another.  But they are mostly intact.

What I did to create a sense of balance across the Species was to come up with a 'point system' that, in my mind, made them balanced against each other (as much as possible).  Thus, Species with more than a zero sum in the ability scores lost in other areas.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2006)

I'm hoping to maintain some interest in this game, but this conversion is taking longer than I had planned.  I'm going to post some minor skill changes next, then some feats (there are several major changes to feats), and finally a few sample weapons.  Converting weapons isn't difficult, and non-combat equipment really doesn't change at all.

Please post any comments, questions, or concerns.  It'd be nice to know that someone is actually reading these!


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

I'm still here! I be likin' what I be seein' so far, overall...but I don't have much in the way of comments yet. I assume, to use crass d20 Modern parallels, that Backgrounds work kind of like Occupations? Little sub-templates you tack on in addition to classes that grant minor spiffs and skills? That's what they look like.

I'm just waiting anxiously for chargen info so I can start statting.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2006)

Yes, the Backgrounds do work sorta like Occupations in D20 Modern.  If you think along those lines, you have the right idea.  Species work like Race in standard D20.  Though there are some fairly significant differences.

I'd like to have the chargen stuff by the end of this week, barring any unforeseen circmstances, like work.


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2006)

*Roles*
There isn’t much change in Roles in the conversion for Star Wars True20.  Adept, Expert, and Warrior are all there in their traditional purposes.  Of these, only Adept undergoes any significant makeover.

*Adept*
In standard True20, the Adept is your sorcerer, mage, witch, or psychic.  While these do not exist as such in the Star Wars universe, Force users fill a similar enough niche.  Adepts are therefore Force users of some kind, though the nature of their use of the Force is up to interpretation.  Note that Adepts are not necessarily limited to Jedi and Sith; there are many other Force traditions found throughout the Star Wars universe.

Because Force users (especially Jedi) are rare in the Rebellion era, characters are restricted in terms of acquiring Force Abilities.  No more than half of a character’s total levels (rounded down) may be Adept.  For example, a 9th level character may have no more than 4 Adept levels.  Under certain circumstances, or for certain character concepts, this restriction may be waived.

Adept feats undergo a makeover in this conversion (see a subsequent post on feats).  You will notice that many are gone or have changed, and there are a few new ones.  Because all ‘supernatural powers’ are now Force Abilities, most feats relating to these ‘powers’ are now found in the Alter, Control, Force Training, or Sense categories.  Adept feats tend to be meta-feats that affect all categories of Force Abilities.  Adepts have access to all of their own feats, plus those in the Alter, Control, Force Training, and Sense categories, so long as the character meets the prerequisites.

Adepts are otherwise the same.  Assume all uses of the term ‘supernatural powers’ in the True20 rules refer in this conversion to Force Abilities.  Adepts may spend Conviction to use a Force Ability for which they do not meet the prerequisites.  The use of certain Force Abilities may involve the Influence of the Dark Side (see a subsequent post on Force Abilities).

*Expert/Warrior*
No changes to the Expert or Warrior Roles are made in this conversion.


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2006)

*Skills*
Most of the True20 skills are unchanged in this conversion.  A few, most notably Craft and Knowledge, have new subsets.  In addition, the skills Computers, Drive, and Pilot are now usable untrained.  This reflects the general technical knowledge of the Star Wars universe.

*Computers*
This skill is usable untrained.  Important to note is that there is no ‘internet’ in the Star Wars universe.  The closest thing to it, the HoloNet, is under Imperial control and is very difficult to hack (raise the DC by 10).  The HoloNet is used mainly to convey holographic messages, and is not used to store files.  

In all cases, assume that the term ‘system’ refers to a local database or file system.  Imperial-grade systems are always tougher to hack than standard personal or commercial systems (increase the DC by at least 5).  Droids are considered programs or systems for the purposes of this skill.  Altering a Droid’s programming is a base DC of 30, modified by familiarity with the individual Droid in question.

*Craft*
Several new subsets of the Craft skill are now available.  Because there are a number of categories, assume that anything not covered under a specific Craft subtype (for example, Droid) is covered by a more general Craft subtype (for example, Electronics).

*Craft – Armor*
This Craft skill involves various types of personal armor.  This does not include vehicular or starship armor.

*Craft – Cyberware*
This craft skill involves cybernetic implants.  Most characters with this Craft subskill also have Knowledge (life sciences) to reflect medical training.  See the Medicine skill below for information on implanting cyberware.

*Craft – Droid*
This craft skill involves Droids and other robotic beings.  The Computers skill is used to modify or create programs; this skill is used to create the mechanical and electronic body.

*Craft – Electronics*
This Craft skill involves electronic gear.  This skill affects any electronic item not covered under another applicable Craft subtype.

*Craft – Mechanical*
This Craft skill involves mechanical items.  This spans a wide range of devices, such as industrial equipment, tools, personal gear, and building implements.  This skill affects any mechanical item not covered under another applicable Craft subtype.

*Craft – Starships*
This Craft skill involves starships of all sizes.  This skill includes all facets of starship construction and modification, including armor, shields, and weapons.

*Craft – Vehicles*
This Craft skill involves atmospheric vehicles (air, land, or water).  This skill includes all facets of vehicle construction and modification, including armor and weapons.

*Craft – Weapons*
This Craft skill involves portable personal weapons, including all melee and ranged weapons.  Exotic weapons including Lightsabers are made or modified with this skill. 

Other Craft subtypes may be made available.

*Drive*
This skill is usable untrained.  Using this skill, a character may operate any two-dimensional vehicle: a ground vehicle, a hover, or a sea vehicle that operates in two dimensions (a boat, for example).  See the post on Vehicle Combat (coming soon!) for more information on the Drive skill.

*Knowledge*
A number of new Knowledge skill subtypes are available.

*Knowledge – Alien Species*
This Knowledge skill involves the various species found throughout the galaxy, including both intelligent, humanoid species, and lesser beings.

*Knowledge – Force Traditions*
This Knowledge skill involves the number of non-Jedi, non-Sith Force-using traditions throughout the galaxy, such as Dark Side Prophets, Ewok Shamans, the Witches of Dathomir, and Sorcerers of Tund.

*Knowledge – Jedi Lore*
This Knowledge skill involves the traditions of the Jedi order.  Though the Jedi have all but been wiped out during the Rebellion era, their tales yet exist, and their legend grows as the years pass.

*Knowledge – Known Space*
This Knowledge skill involves a general knowledge of all of charted space.  Characters can choose to specialize in a particular sector or system (such as the Core Worlds, or Hutt Space).  This gives the character better knowledge of the specialized area, but less knowledge about other parts of the galaxy.

*Knowledge – Sith Lore*
This Knowledge skill involves the Sith traditions, both modern and ancient, as well as Sith Alchemy.  Knowledge of the Sith is very uncommon during the Rebellion era, and characters may not begin play with this skill (though it can be acquired later).

*Knowledge - Technology*
This Knowledge skill involves a general knowledge of all technology.  This skill differs from Disable Device or the various Craft skills in that it provides the character knowledge of (but not necessary the ability to use) different technological items.  This skill may provide bonuses to certain skill checks.

*Knowledge – The Empire*
This Knowledge skill involves the Galactic Empire, its holdings, and its major personalities.  A character with this skill recognizes and can identify Imperial laws, uniforms, and general practices.

*Knowledge – The Rebellion*
This Knowledge skill involves the Rebel Alliance, its ideals, and major personalities.  Since the members of the Alliance are secretive, DCs for these Knowledge checks are considerably higher than for many standard Knowledge skills.

Other Knowledge subtypes may be made available.

*Language*
Following is a list of languages available in the Star Wars universe.  Of these, the Ewokese and Sith languages are unavailable to starting characters.

Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Dosh, Dug, Durese, Ewokese, Gamorrean, Gungan, Huttese, Ithorese, Jawa Trade Language, Kel Dor, Mon Calamarian, Neimoidian, Quarranese, Rodese, Ryl, Sith, Sullustese, Zabrak.

*Medicine*
Medical care in the Star Wars universe involves technologies that are fairly commonplace, with the exception of the occasional bacta tank.  Most people have access to medkits and the like.  Below is an additional use of the Medicine skill related to cyberware.

_Implant Cyberware_: Implanting cyberware is a difficult (DC 30) Medicine check that takes at least an hour to perform.  Possessing the Craft (cyberware) skill adds a +5 bonus to Medicine checks to install cyberware.  Failing the Medicine check by more than 15 causes damage to the part (it cannot be implanted and cannot be used again), and failing by more than 20 causes lethal Damage 5 to the patient as well (both penalties apply).  This is resolved as would be a standard lethal attack.

*Pilot*
This skill is usable untrained.  Using this skill, a character may operate any three-dimensional, atmospheric or space vehicle: a starship, a jet, or a sea vehicle that operates in three dimensions (a submarine, for example).  See the post on Vehicle Combat (coming soon!) for more information on the Pilot skill.


----------



## Insight (Jun 1, 2006)

Two news notes:

1.  I am delaying feats temporarily so that I can introduce the Force mechanics into the conversion.  The Force is going to be quite a bit different, and I need to introduce how this is going to work before I start laying out the feats.

2.  I'd like to start soliciting for characters after the feats are posted.  What I may end up doing is posting lists of feats without much explanation, and provide details upon request.  The reason for this is that listing each and every new feat is going to take a lot of space.

So, expect stuff on the Force next, and then feats towards the end of this week.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## ragboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Looking good. Would you consider dropping Computer Use as a skill? Computers are so pervasive in the genre, it would seem to be just a tool (even masterwork) to add bonus points to whatever you're using it for (Knowledge, Piloting, Disable Device, etc). This was how Wulf does it in Grim Tales, and after an initial "WTF?" it made more and more sense.

Oh, and possibly combine Drive and Pilot and make the "What you use it for" feat based...something to think about.


----------



## Insight (Jun 1, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Looking good. Would you consider dropping Computer Use as a skill? Computers are so pervasive in the genre, it would seem to be just a tool (even masterwork) to add bonus points to whatever you're using it for (Knowledge, Piloting, Disable Device, etc). This was how Wulf does it in Grim Tales, and after an initial "WTF?" it made more and more sense.
> 
> Oh, and possibly combine Drive and Pilot and make the "What you use it for" feat based...something to think about.




I can see dropping Computers as a skill, except I wonder if that makes Disable Device a bit too powerful (everyone would take it).  I'll have to think about that.

I want to keep Drive and Pilot separate for now.  Driving a 2D vehicle is much different from driving a 3D vehicle, plus I may roll things like astrogation into Pilot, since it includes space flight.  There are feats and things based on Drive and Pilot, and I don't want to combine those.  More will be revealed when I post feats and also the vehicle combat rules.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Insight said:
			
		

> I can see dropping Computers as a skill, except I wonder if that makes Disable Device a bit too powerful (everyone would take it).  I'll have to think about that.




As disable device skills used on traps are mitigated in D&D with class features, this could be mitigated with a feat or feats related to computer hacking. But, I'm not totally familiar with how True20 does it.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2006)

You know, that's not a bad idea.  Feats are a lot more prevalent in True20 than in D20, so making computer hacking a feat is a viable option.  Thanks for the input!

EDIT: It occurred to me that Drive and Pilot _can_ probably be consolidated using something similar.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2006)

Update: Work is taking its toll on my ability to complete the new rules for the Force.  I'm hoping to get some initial stuff posted tonight, and then perhaps Force Abilities this weekend or next Monday.  Like feats, expect a list of Force Abilities with little description.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2006)

*The Force*
This section details the game mechanics of the Force and how it will be applied in this conversion.  There are significant changes to how the Force works from prior editions of the Star Wars game, and a few departures from the True20 rules on supernatural powers.  Where possible, True20 standards have been followed to allow for a seamless transition to this system.

*What is the Force?*
Though it appears in many forms throughout the galaxy, it is best perhaps to describe the Force as a universal element, found everywhere that binds life together, and connects every living being.  Life is part of the Force, just as the Force is part of life.  Every living being touches the Force, and can be touched by the Force in kind.

The Force is not a deity.  It is not even so much as a consciousness, though some close to the Force describe it as having a will.  There appears to be some connection to a concept of destiny with the Force, though this may be a misperception on the part of observers.

At one tangible and intangible, the Force can influence living beings and objects alike, and can be used in a number of powerful ways.  Those who serve the Force are described as being Force-aligned.  These beings tend to be morally good and use their facility with the Force to benefit others.  The Force attracts followers by way of good deeds and actions, and the denial of the temptations of the Dark Side.

*What is the Dark Side?*
Associated with the Force is the Dark Side of the Force, or simply, the Dark Side.  There are many ways to describe the Dark Side, but most appropriately, the Dark Side is malice, hate, fear, destruction, and chaos.   As much as the Force represents a connection to life, the Dark Side represents the dissolution of life and the bonds between living things.

While the Force promotes a morally good outlook, the Dark Side promotes selfishness, greed, hate, and ultimately, death and destruction.  As much as the Force has a semi-consciousness, the Dark Side tempts its users ever closer, offering power and influence over others.

Like the Force, the Dark Side can be used to influence living beings and objects, but operates by way of violence, fear, and hatred rather than the point of view of helping people and promoting peace.

Note that there is the “light” side of the Force.  There is only the Force and the Dark Side of the Force.

*Basic Concepts*
Both the Force and the Dark Side act upon all Force users in the Star Wars universe.  In this sense, each Force user experiences a daily “tug-of-war” between the Force and the temptations of the Dark Side.  In fact, the Force and the Dark Side could even be considered NPCs of a sort, invisible, but definitely a part of the game.

Characters aware of the Force are either Force-aligned or Dark Side-aligned.  All Force sensitive characters begin as Force-aligned by default, though their actions may quickly send them down the path to the Dark Side if they misuse their power.

Force Abilities form the core of what most people recognize as “the Force”.  These function as do supernatural powers do in True20, with the same structure and basic functions.  See a subsequent post for a complete list of each Force Ability.

Certain feats expand or modify the use of Force Abilities.  These feats are only available to characters with the Force Sensitive feat, and possibly other prerequisites as well, depending on the feat.  See a subsequent post for a list of feats.

*Strength in the Force*
All Force sensitive characters have a certain Strength in the Force.  This applies to both Force-aligned and Dark Side-aligned characters (though technically, Dark Side characters would really be said to have Strength in the Dark Side – in the conversion we will use the term Strength in the Force to apply to both).  A character’s Strength in the Force is a number, usually from 0 to 20 (though some may have higher than 20) that represents the character’s “power” with their Force Abilities.  Characters add Strength in the Force to most Force-related checks and rolls (unless acting against another Force user – see below).

Characters with only the Force Sensitive feat have a Strength in the Force rating of 0.  Characters gain Strength in the Force from other feats as well.  Finally, characters can gain Strength in the Force from defeating Force users from the opposing faction (defeating a Dark Side character for a Force-aligned character, for example).

Characters power their Force Abilities using their Strength in the Force.  Some Force Abilities may require a certain Strength in the Force rating, while other Force Abilities give additional options with a higher rating.

*Relative Force*
When two Force users oppose each other, each character’s Strength in the Force also oppose each other.  This creates a mechanic known as Relative Force.  This number is calculated as the lower Strength in the Force subtracted from the higher Strength in the Force.  

Relative Force is a mechanic that affects Force-related rolls and checks made by either party.  For the character with the higher Strength in the Force, the Relative Force is added to all Force-related rolls and checks.  And the opposite is true for the character with the lower Strength in the Force.

Certain feats affect Relative Force.

*Influence of the Force/Dark Side*
Force sensitive characters are influenced by both the nuances of the Force and the temptations of the Dark Side.  This is a never-ending battle that exists within each Force user, and manifests whenever a Force user invokes or calls upon the Force (or the Dark Side).

To represent this, a mechanic has been created known as the Influence of the Force.  Along with this is the Influence of the Dark Side.  This situation is actually two sides of the same mechanic.  A Force-aligned character is rated either positively or negatively in terms of this Influence of the Force.  A positive number means that the character is generally following the tenets and philosophy of the Force, while a negative number means that the characters may fall prey to the wiles of the Dark Side (and eventually turn to the Dark Side).

A character’s actions affect Influence of the Force (or the Dark Side), especially the use of Force Abilities.  A Force-aligned character who uses the Force to harm innocents, aid evildoers, or gain personal power will lose Influence of the Force and eventually slip into negative numbers, causing the character to be more and more susceptible to the Dark Side.

*Effects of Influence*
The Influence of the Force (or the Dark Side) makes itself known in the character’s daily activities, and in the game as bonuses (or penalties) to certain checks.  

A Force-aligned character gains a modifier to Diplomacy and Sense Motive skill checks, and to Willpower saves, equal to the Influence rating.  Thus, if the Influence rating is positive, it is a bonus to Diplomacy, Sense Motive, and Willpower saves, while if this is a negative number, it becomes a penalty.

A Dark Side-aligned character gains a modifier to Bluff and Stealth skill checks, and to Fortitude saves, equal to the Influence rating, which works as above.  

*Turning to the Dark Side*
A Force-aligned character with a negative Influence of the Force rating is close to turning to the Dark Side.  Whenever this character is in a stressful situation (combat, or some non-combat situation) and calls upon the Force (uses a Force Ability), he or she must attempt a Willpower save (DC is 10+ the amount o the character’s negative Influence) or become Dark Side-aligned.  This check is made once per combat or stressful situation.  

For example, a Force-aligned character with an Influence of –5 would need to attempt a DC 15 Willpower save or turn to the Dark Side.  Remember that, because Force-aligned characters with a negative Influence rating have a penalty to Willpower saves, this saving throw becomes more and more difficult as the Influence of the Force becomes weaker and weaker, and the Dark Side’s Influence becomes more powerful.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 6, 2006)

I like what I see here so far, consider me recruited.‎

Drive and pilot could be consolidated as one skill for now let's call it Vehicle Operation. The ‎basic use of this skill allows driving of common vehicles such as cars, hover bikes and power ‎boats. Other types of vehicles require more specific training. This is represented by ‎appropriate feats such as Sail Boat Operation or Starship Operation (small, capital).‎
The Vehicle Operation skill can be used untrained. Operating any vehicle without the proper ‎feat incurs a - 4 penalty.     ‎

Oh, and dibs on the grizzled cynical starship technician.‎


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2006)

UH oh, are we dibbing already?

Dibs on seat-of-your-pants pilot!

Kudos so far on the rules too, Insight. I especially like how your system models the Force weakening as one drifts closer to the Dark Side...thus making the dread circle complete...


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2006)

If you guys would like to submit some basic character concepts, that would be OK.  It's going to be at least a few more days before I get the feats anywhere near posting (that's what I get for accepting some voluntary overtime).

Just to reiterate: the game is set in the Rebellion era, just after the Rebels have left Hoth.  Your characters are Rebels who did not make it to one of the transports before the Empire arrived to survey Echo Base.  Use these guidelines when coming up with a character concept.

I don't want actual characters yet for two reasons.  First, the feats aren't done, and you will need to see those before you make any final decisions.  Second, I don't have time to look at them yet.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 14, 2006)

Are we still moving on this? Need any help?

My character concept is a fairly straightforward Bothan Scoundrel/Tech Specialist type dude. Ex or current spy type.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for checking in on this.

I'm torn on this project, because I have put quite a bit of work and thought into it, and I would like to see it through to completion, but I'm not sure I've got the time to properly devote to it.

On the one hand, I don't want to commit to something, and then have to back out later due to time constraints.  On the other hand, this is an idea that I'd like to do, if I have the time.

I have a lot of notes, and the majority of the work is done.  I just don't know that I have the time to run a campaign right now.  I'd like to give all of my work to someone and let them complete it.  The conversion process is almost completely done, and I'd be willing to help with the rest.  The feats are killing me right now, and it's a big undertaking.  I just don't think I can get it done in a reasonable amount of time. 

What I would like to do is hand my notes and materials to someone with more time to complete this and run the game.  Is anyone interested and available to do this?  Like I said, I'd be happy to help with any part of this - I just can't take on the entire workload myself right now.


----------

